# Slack in steering wheel



## Junior moore (May 19, 2021)

help please My mx5000 has about 6 inches of slack in steering wheel,any adjustments, has 340 hrs


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Junior, welcome to the tractor forum.

Check the pins and bushings for wear on your power steering cylinder. Also, there should be a bleed procedure to get air out of the hydrostatic steering system, probably in your operator's manual.


----------



## Junior moore (May 19, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Hello Junior, welcome to the tractor forum.
> 
> Check the pins and bushings for wear on your power steering cylinder. Also, there should be a bleed procedure to get air out of the hydrostatic steering system, probably in your operator's manual.


Thanks


----------

